# DW611 replacement collet surce



## comboprof (Dec 29, 2013)

*DW611 replacement collet source*

Where do you recommend buying a replacement collet for a DW611?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Check here
The Elaire Corporation


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is also ereplacement parts.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you not buy one through Dewalt?

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You get a better product from Elaire, often for less than an OEM replacement Jerry.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dewalt DWP611 Router OEM Replacement 1/4" Collet & Nut (2 Pack) # A24215SV-2pk - - Amazon.com


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Mike said:


> You get a better product from Elaire, often for less than an OEM replacement Jerry.


O.K., now I know something that I would not have known if I had no asked. Thanks Mike,

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the link John; the Amazon price works out to $18.50 each in the OEM two pack and Elaire's price is $16.50 for the standard 1/4" collet. Many additional size options are available from Elaire.


----------



## comboprof (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------

